# تحميل برنامج AutoCAD Electrical 2009



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم برنامج الــ AutoCAD Electrical 2009، اتمنى ان ينتفع بيه الجميع

رابط الــ File Factory
http://www.freshwap.net/software/software/autodesk-autocad-electrical-2009-200803185881/

رابط الــ Rapidshare
http://www.ipmart-forum.com/showthread.php?p=1879427

رابط الــ Rapidshare and MegaUpload
http://hotfilms.org/softwares/autodesk-autocad-electrical-2009-mep-full-2-dvds-75812.html

و شكرا


----------



## المُبْحِر (9 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية...
ممكن تعطيني فكرة عن وظيفة البرنامج


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يناير 2009)

المُبْحِر قال:


> يعطيك العافية...
> ممكن تعطيني فكرة عن وظيفة البرنامج


 
اخى الكريم هذا البرنامج يقوم برسم الدوائر الكهربائية و عمل Simulation لها.

ومرفق الى حضرتك ملخص عن فكرة عمل البرنامج.

وشكرا


----------



## yuyu2000 (17 فبراير 2009)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 فبراير 2009)

yuyu2000 قال:


> جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا


 
الحمد لله و الشكر لله ..................


----------



## jozaleen (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور جداااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 يونيو 2009)

jozaleen قال:


> مشكوووووووووور جداااااااااااا




الشكر لله .............


----------



## سمراء عدن (20 يونيو 2009)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يونيو 2009)

سمراء عدن قال:


> بااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك



الله يكرمك .................


----------



## mohammd_ahmad (1 يوليو 2009)

الف شكرعلي المجهود الجبار


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 يوليو 2009)

mohammd_ahmad قال:


> الف شكرعلي المجهود الجبار





الشكر لله ..........


----------



## F.M.H_12 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شــــــــــــكراااااااااا يعطيك العافية


----------



## akram68 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Adamant (3 نوفمبر 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssss...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر لله جميعا .................


----------



## silverengineer (21 ديسمبر 2009)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك

 ودمتم........


----------



## atefkq (25 ديسمبر 2009)

To work in Abu Dhabi
Tel 00971502332983 of communication at the 9 : 11 p.m. GMT Abu Dhabi
Required number of computer maintenance technician 1
Maintenance Technician required photocopiers number 1
Maintenance Technician required automatic irrigation systems, the 1
Engineer is required irrigation systems, the 1 Garden</SPAN></SPAN>
http://www.freshwap.net/software/software/autodesk-autocad-electrical-2009-200803185881/


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## eng_moh (27 ديسمبر 2009)

دخلت ولم اجد الروايط مباشرا لكن لك الشكر
الروابط هنا

http://rapidshare.com/files/99546689/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99546684/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99546691/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99548807/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99548832/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99550818/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99550872/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99550951/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99553179/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99553324/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99555196/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99555471/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99555503/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99557716/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99557809/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99559448/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99559561/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99559603/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99561899/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99562009/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99563719/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569876/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569887/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569889/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569880/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569866/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574210/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574204/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574251/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574257/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574277/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99578432/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99578428/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99578431/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part15.rar


----------



## eng_moh (27 ديسمبر 2009)

دخلت ولم اجد الروايط مباشرا لكن لك الشكر
الروابط هنا

http://rapidshare.com/files/99546689/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99546684/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99546691/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99548807/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99548832/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99550818/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99550872/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99550951/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99553179/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99553324/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99555196/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99555471/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99555503/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99557716/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99557809/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99559448/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99559561/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99559603/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99561899/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD1.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99562009/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99563719/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569876/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569887/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569889/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569880/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99569866/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574210/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574204/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574251/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574257/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99574277/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99578432/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99578428/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99578431/AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2009_DVD2.part15.rar


----------



## eng_moh (27 ديسمبر 2009)

لكن وللاسف الشديد كل هذه الروابط لا تعمل اصلا 
اكرر شكر لهذا المجهود وارجو ايجاد روابط اخرى


----------



## سميراسبوت (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سميراسبوت (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا---------------------


----------



## howkman (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.sayedfathy (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## محمد سعد زيدان (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررر جداااا أخى الكريم ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## ادور (25 أغسطس 2010)

انت رائع جدا 
مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## المحب للحسن (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلاً أخى انت شوقتنا للبرنامج لكن للأسف الروابط لا تعمل
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zcc (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على البرنامج الرائع


----------

